# Where is CMYK in PSE 11 to convert for printing?



## NancyMoranG (Apr 19, 2016)

trying to get/ format (?) a photo into a postcard for printing. The company needs it as CMYK and under 'mode' it does not give me the option of CMYK ( as in company's example). How would I do this?

2- the photo I had picked and thought was great is now another question. I saved it from raw to a jpeg to show people. Now in PSE 11 it looks awful when enlarged to 300% to view for pixels (per company example. ) can I undo everything and get back the raw photo? 
Thanks.


----------



## Alexr25 (Apr 19, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> trying to get/ format (?) a photo into a postcard for printing. The company needs it as CMYK and under 'mode' it does not give me the option of CMYK ( as in company's example). How would I do this?


PSE does not support CMYK, it is a very much cut-down version of Photoshop designed for hobbyists and only supports RGB editing. To work with CMYK you need the full version of Photoshop.



NancyMoranG said:


> 2- the photo I had picked and thought was great is now another question. I saved it from raw to a jpeg to show people. Now in PSE 11 it looks awful when enlarged to 300% to view for pixels (per company example. ) can I undo everything and get back the raw photo?
> Thanks.


You can't undo edits that you have done to the jpeg but if the file started off as a RAW file and you have that RAW file saved somewhere  then you can create a new unedited jpeg from the RAW file. Raw files are never altered during editing.


----------



## KmH (Apr 19, 2016)

Once you click on SAVE  on a JPEG and exit PsE you cannot go back and undo the edits.
Note to that when you save a JPEG the file is compressed using a lossy compression method.
If you were to reopen a JPEG file in PsE and change the edits by undoing some of the edits you had done, some of the edit information got discarded during the SAVE and lossy compression. Which is why you can't undo the edits. Not with standing that saving the JPEG again entails another compression of the same file and more compression loss of image data.

But as Alex points out unless you deleted the Raw file it is still there on your computer and you can use that file to make another JPEG.

PsE only has 1/2 of the tools, features and functions the full version of Adobe Camera Raw (ACR or just Camera Raw) in Photoshop and LR's Develop module have
PsE does not have 16-bit depth editing tools, and also lacks many 8-bit tools and tool options Ps has.
The image browser PsE has has few features and capabilities.


----------

